# Feeding a TBH?



## No-sage (Mar 14, 2009)

I use bucket feeders set on sticks in the back / bottom of the hive.


----------



## Ozarkhighlands (Nov 13, 2011)

No-sage said:


> I use bucket feeders set on sticks in the back / bottom of the hive.


You mean attached to the hive or just sitting outside next to the hive? Sorry having problems picturing that.

LaRae


----------



## Baldursson (Nov 22, 2011)

Ozark he is talking about a section inside the hive body but behind a follower board that allows the bees access to it. There are about as many ways to feed in a TBH as there is a lang. It just depends on your ingenuity. I am going to be using a follower board feeder. There is at least one post in here that shows how to make that one. I have seen a feeder where a bottle is attached to the outside of the hive but attached to it so the bees can feed there.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

I use a bucket/jar feeder on sticks or something similar. I usually put it on the side of the follower with the bees and just monitor it to make sure they aren't building comb around it.

Matt


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Most of the methods you use on a Langstroth can be done with some variation to adjust for no gaps between the frames. You can build a frame feeder. You can put dry sugar on the bottom board and get it damp with a spray bottle of water...


----------



## taydeko (Jan 3, 2012)

I designed a top feeder, posted in http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?263225-Top-Bar-Hive-Top-Feeder. I have a slot on the ends of my hives for a standard boardman feeder. Using these, I don't have to put anything inside the hive but only the bees in the hive can get to the food.


----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

I used a boardman all last year, but yesterday I made hard candy for emergency feeding.


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

I cut a hole in the end of my hive the exact size of a boardman feeder base. The jar stays on the outside but the bees can only get to the food from the inside. The best part of this method is that I can see if there's food in the jar. There's a picture of it on my site below.


----------



## Ozarkhighlands (Nov 13, 2011)

How well does sugar on the bottom board work Michael? 

LaRae


----------



## Ozarkhighlands (Nov 13, 2011)

SteveBee said:


> I cut a hole in the end of my hive the exact size of a boardman feeder base. The jar stays on the outside but the bees can only get to the food from the inside. The best part of this method is that I can see if there's food in the jar. There's a picture of it on my site below.



Do you have the edges of the cutout sealed with anything? No problem with ants etc?

LaRae


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

inverted mason jar sitting on 3/8" pieces of wood on back side of follower board. Small gap at bottom of follower. Works well with no robbing issues.

Mike


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>How well does sugar on the bottom board work Michael? 

If you don't wet it they just haul it out the door for trash. If it's moist they tend to eat it, but they don't take it as fast as syrup, yet it will keep them from starving. Syrup probably stimulates them better if there is no flow going on, to make comb etc.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

All of these methods of feeding tbh's will work fine when the weather is warm enough for the bees to break cluster to get to the food being either syrup or granulated sugar, but what we need to come up with is a way to feed when the bees in a tbh are nearing starvation but can't move far to get to the food because it is too cold outside.


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

> we need to come up with is a way to feed when the bees in a tbh are nearing starvation but can't move far to get to the food because it is too cold outside.


Making the bars so that there is a passageway from inside the hive to above the bars with a shallow feeder box on top just deep enough to allow space to place sugar, fondant, pollen patty works if needed. When not in use a sheet of burlap etc... can be used to cover the gaps. I also know of some that use throughout their hives 1" top bars with 3/8" spacers which allows the 3/8"th spacers to be removed for emergency feeding.


----------



## taydeko (Jan 3, 2012)

> Making the bars so that there is a passageway from inside the hive to above the bars with a shallow feeder box on top just deep enough to allow space to place sugar, fondant, pollen patty works if needed.


That is exactly what my feeder does. It is not hard to make, and when not in use simply requires pushing the bars back together. The spacers are built into the feeder. It can be made just about any size. This feeder does require air space between the top bars and the cover. The same idea can be built into a cover that rests on the top bars, but has a little less flexibility. The one shown in my post can be positioned so that the opening is over the cluster to get the food as close as possible to the bees.

Ted

Saving lives, one mile at a time.
__o
~ ~ _ \<_
~ ~ (_)/(_)


----------



## Zip (May 28, 2010)

I use the Boardman in the end of the hive method also. If you cut the slot precisely you won't have to seal it. I don't have any problems with Ants in the hive. I have them under in my poorly designed roof shingles. I hot smoke them once or twice a year and that seems to keep them under control. Probably trying cinnamon this year also.


----------

